# Where to buy Aircraft stripper ?



## longbowhunter (Jun 14, 2010)

Where do you buy Aircraft Stripper 
Thanks Mark


----------



## devilmutt (Jun 14, 2010)

I've seen it in the automotive section of my local Walmart, but only in aerosol cans. They may have the quart or gallon size and I missed it, I only noticed the cans because they were on the same shelf as the self etching primer.


----------



## Brine (Jun 14, 2010)

Autozone, Walmart, and Ace Hardware all have it by me.


----------



## arkansasnative (Jun 14, 2010)

aircraft remover at oriellys!


----------



## Nevillizer (Jun 14, 2010)

arkansasnative said:


> aircraft remover at oriellys!



I have found that it is cheapest here.


----------



## juggernoob (Jun 14, 2010)

I found it at CAP, local Autozone didn't have it. Here's a link to find a local dealer.

https://www.wmbarr.com/ksauto/ksauto_wheretobuy.html


----------



## longbowhunter (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 15, 2010)

devilmutt said:


> I've seen it in the automotive section of my local Walmart, but only in aerosol cans. They may have the quart or gallon size and I missed it, I only noticed the cans because they were on the same shelf as the self etching primer.



Weird I've never seen an aerosol version :? 


Most auto parts stores carry them.. my local murrays.. er o'reily's sells a massive jug of it.. can't remember the price but its reasonable


----------



## fender66 (Jun 16, 2010)

If you have a "West Marine" around, I bought a gallon from them. Amazing stuff! Wear your protective gloves.


----------

